# Decaf recommendations



## abs (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm looking for some good decaf recommendations if any one has tried some they really liked. I usually buy LSOL/Medium roasted juicier side but it seems most decaf are centred around the creamy/choc notes.

Abs


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

Rave seasonal decaf is really nice for milk drinks but it's definitely dark roasted/chocolatey.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

I have tried many decafs but most of them were dark roasted/chocolaty.

Quite liked this one though and it is not as roasted as usual decafs.

https://unionroasted.com/products/decaf-andes-mountains-organic-peru


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

a few threads on this already. some really good suggestions in there also.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/45606-nomination-for-best-decaf/

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/50219-decaf-help/

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/49716-decaf-recommendation-please/

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/41021-decaf-recommendations-2018/

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/49916-anyone-tried-just-decaf/

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/21629-naturally-low-caffeine-beans/


----------



## brad73 (Apr 9, 2020)

+1 for the RAVE seasonal Decaf! They often do 15% off too.

I am using it for flat whites and it is indeed rather tasty (though I find I had to grind wayyyy finer to get what I wanted out of them).


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

+1 more for Rave Seasonal.

I'd used their Swisswater, but when it was no longer available I reluctantly went to Seasonal. Reluctantly as I considered it "chemical" decaf process (yes, water is a chemical, I know) but was pleasantly surprised and I think I prefer the Seasonal decaf now.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

There is a roaster around who just does decaf.

I roast decaf and find it really hard to keep a lid on it and not go into the chocolate realm.

maybe try @BlackCatCoffeeas they reckon their Columbian decaf has fruity notes. I just got some green from them to try


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

Decadent decaf - i have ordered all 7 of their coffees last week, will see how they are in due course.

Just decaf - have tried 6 of theirs, better as espresso in the main, a couple were fine as filter v60 aeropress etc.

My fave is still james gourmet el carmen decaf, am pretty sure the same as rave seaonal decaf, but i prefer the JG roasr which is fuller and deeper tasting to me.


----------

